# Gta 5 how do you cap fps at 60 without vsync??



## Joseph Ratcliffe (Nov 5, 2015)

When I play gta 5 i get about 80-100 fps but there is massive stuttering but when i turn on vsync at a solid 60fps it is fine but it does go from 60-59 which causes stutter so is there a way to cap at 60 without vsync???


----------



## natr0n (Nov 5, 2015)

-frameLimit 1

in a text file called commandline in games dir


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2015)

gsync and freesync if you have a nice monitor or turn of vsync. It isn't going to be perfect, but that's how -framelimit works anyway.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 5, 2015)

natr0n said:


> -frameLimit 1
> 
> in a text file called commandline in games dir



This works, however Its a bit odd that this game file isn't pre-created in the game directory.

I personally use Afterburner (Rivatuner) to limit my FPS to 59.

Either works just fine.

Also too, the game seems to run better with the In-game VSYNC disabled, and force enabled through the NVCP - assuming your using a Nvidia card.


----------



## Guakamolly2 (Nov 5, 2015)

If you have the Steam version of the game, open Steam (I think that is the only version) then right click on the game and go to Properties. Now click on Set Launch Options. You are going to want your fps cap to be double your (monitor refresh rate x 2)+1. For example, if you have a 60hz monitor you would want a 121fps cap. Anyways now in the Set Launch Options box you will want to type in *"fps_max ***Desired fps limit*"*


----------



## Jborg (Nov 5, 2015)

Guakamolly2 said:


> If you have the Steam version of the game, open Steam (I think that is the only version) then right click on the game and go to Properties. Now click on Set Launch Options. You are going to want your fps cap to be double your (monitor refresh rate x 2)+1. For example, if you have a 60hz monitor you would want a 121fps cap. Anyways now in the Set Launch Options box you will want to type in *"fps_max ***Desired fps limit*"*



Not sure where you got that info.

The refresh rate is the amount of frames the monitor can render at a time. 60 hz = 60 fps max. I like to sit 1 fps below at 59fps


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 5, 2015)

Joseph Ratcliffe said:


> When I play gta 5 i get about 80-100 fps but there is massive stuttering but when i turn on vsync at a solid 60fps it is fine but it does go from 60-59 which causes stutter so is there a way to cap at 60 without vsync???



I use nvidia inspector to cap the fps, which works well for me!


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 5, 2015)

Bunch of ways to skin this cat, ehh???


----------



## cdawall (Nov 5, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Bunch of ways to skin this cat, ehh???



Bunch of ways to turn on vsync without saying the word vsync


----------



## Guakamolly2 (Nov 6, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I use nvidia inspector to cap the fps, which works well for me!


I don't understand why all these people have frame issues this has never happened to me...


----------



## qubit (Nov 6, 2015)

Joseph Ratcliffe said:


> When I play gta 5 i get about 80-100 fps but there is massive stuttering but when i turn on vsync at a solid 60fps it is fine but it does go from 60-59 which causes stutter so is there a way to cap at 60 without vsync???


Don't forget that the framerate will drop below 60fps too sometimes and then you will see stutter. Make sure that you have the latest Windows updates and especially the video driver is the latest one. Dropping quality settings will increase the fps that the card is capable of and help to keep the minimum above 60. You're best off doing this and turning vsync back on.


----------

